# Pole Dancing!



## aly888

Who does/did it?? I dont mean as a profession (although feel free to share if you did work in a club) but has/does anyone go to pole dancing classes to keep fit?? :thumbup:

I used to do it every week before I found out I was pregnant (not advised for pregnant women) and I LOVED it :happydance: And recently two of the girls I used to go with have said they want to go again (they stopped going when I stopped :shrug:). I was just wondering if anyone had done it post-baby and how much it helped? There was a girl in our group when I used to go who had just started again after having her little girl, but I couldnt stick around long enough to find out how much effect it had.

It is so much fun and really is for anyone. It is not all 'stick' people like you might imagine, quite the opposite. I was one of the skinniest in our group (and I am size 10-12) and only the ballet dancers were skinnier, but there were girls of all shapes/heights/sizes there who were amazing!!

oops, i went on a bit there...back to the original question...anyone done it post-baby and how did it work out for you?? or anyone planning on starting/carrying on post-baby? :lol:


----------



## eldar

We have just moved our LO into her own room - once I dismantle the crib there will be space to put my pole back up!

I have a feeling that getting back to my old tricks is going to take a while - I out on 5 stone while pregnant and still have nearly 3 to shift!


----------



## xbabybumpx

eldar said:


> We have just moved our LO into her own room - once I dismantle the crib there will be space to put my pole back up!
> 
> I have a feeling that getting back to my old tricks is going to take a while - I out on 5 stone while pregnant and still have nearly 3 to shift!

You have your own pole? thats crazy lol x


----------



## aly888

I have no room for my own pole!! Do you go to classes too? X


----------



## eldar

I started by going to classes and loved it so much I bought my own pole! But it has now been a year since I last used it so I'm going to be rusty and useless, took me ages to build up the skin stamina and not bruise all the time. (I always looked like I was being beaten up lol! :wacko:)

Oh and for the record, it's only going in the bedroom because that's the only large space I have that's big enough to throw myself round in. I've always done it for exercise and circus skills, not to look sexy - I look like a thunderbird puppet if i try the sexy moves, I just like being upside down :laugh2:

heres me in my old flat...
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 28









2.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## cooney

eldar said:


> I started by going to classes and loved it so much I bought my own pole! But it has now been a year since I last used it so I'm going to be rusty and useless, took me ages to build up the skin stamina and not bruise all the time. (I always looked like I was being beaten up lol! :wacko:)
> 
> Oh and for the record, it's only going in the bedroom because that's the only large space I have that's big enough to throw myself round in. I've always done it for exercise and circus skills, not to look sexy - I look like a thunderbird puppet if i try the sexy moves, I just like being upside down :laugh2:
> 
> heres me in my old flat...

Wow! That looks so fun! Can't wait until I will be thin enough to try something like that! :happydance:


----------



## aly888

LMAO at 'thunderbird puppet'...i know exactly what you mean :haha:
I only just started inverting right before I had to stop, and I never got used to the pain on the thigh skin!! I did managed to avoid too many bruises though :lol:

Coony, you dont have to be thin to do it. It's not about your size at all hun, its about your strength :thumbup: xx


----------



## sophxx

eldar said:


> I started by going to classes and loved it so much I bought my own pole! But it has now been a year since I last used it so I'm going to be rusty and useless, took me ages to build up the skin stamina and not bruise all the time. (I always looked like I was being beaten up lol! :wacko:)
> 
> Oh and for the record, it's only going in the bedroom because that's the only large space I have that's big enough to throw myself round in. I've always done it for exercise and circus skills, not to look sexy - I look like a thunderbird puppet if i try the sexy moves, I just like being upside down :laugh2:
> 
> heres me in my old flat...

where did you get your pole from? x


----------



## eldar

I bought it online, it's an X-pole and I would recommend it as it is a proper sturdy professional one, don't trust anything from Ann Summers and the like!

Oh you don't have to be thin to do it! I lost weight and toned up doing it but it's not an exercise that needs you to be a certain size, it's just fun to do and slowly you will build up the knack and moves.

Although looking at those pics I miss that body! And I thought I was out of shape then, I'm 3 stone up on it now! This weekends aim, to get the pole put up!


----------



## cooney

I know you don't have to be thin, but I'm still quite big. I also have hardly any upper body strength so I think I would need to be lighter in order to do some of the more advanced looking things. I wear a size 12-14 US which is a 14-16 UK so I sill have a ways to go! I also don't know how much weight those poles hold. :rofl:


----------



## aly888

OMG, size 14 to 16 is nothing, and the poles can take a fair amount of weight. You can get poles that take two people (but its difficult to find a room tall enough. Lol). I had NO upper body strength either, but ul be amazed at how quick it builds up and how soon you can do the more advanced stuff. The teachers dont expect you to be able to jump right on and fling yourself around. They start you off with really really basic moves

Ooo,you should so do it!! :happydance:


----------



## eldar

I'm a size 16 at the mo and I would class myself back as being a newbie as I will have lost all my strength by not doing it for so long. The great thing is as you learn the moves you learn to hold your own weight and build the strength. 

The basic moves are more about just going round the pole, so you have the momentum of movement helping you out and are easier than you would think. If you look back at my pics, the first one takes strength because I am upside down, but the second is more about getting the momentum going round the pole and then getting your body in the right place, rather than it needing strength. If you can pick up you LO then you can do that move, as it only takes some strength in the arms!


----------



## cooney

Awww now I want a pole! They look expensive though. Because of my LO and school I don't have a lot of time to take a class and no money to pay but I know they have instructional DVD's


----------



## Genna

Heeey cooney :hugs: would you know any friends who might be interested as well? My sister and I are actually thinking of starting a class if we can find the interest :thumbup: I would totally cut you a deal too!!


----------



## cooney

Genna said:


> Heeey cooney :hugs: would you know any friends who might be interested as well? My sister and I are actually thinking of starting a class if we can find the interest :thumbup: I would totally cut you a deal too!!

I could ask. A lot of my friends are waaaaaay too straight laced (Not that it's bad to do pole dancing or anything but I don't think I could convince them of that) I will definately ask around though! Do you have a pole?


----------



## tasha41

OMG I would love to try this.... but I'd be too shy to go to the classes!


----------



## aly888

I was dead shy at my first class, but the room was dimmed and there were other girls of all experience levels there. The instructor just made sure she put me on a pole with other newbies. After a couple of sessions you couldnt get me off :haha::haha: it does your confidence wonders xx


----------

